# just a quick petsmart rant



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

i really like petsmart, i mean i plan on working there at some point so i can give people the right info unlike some i got today. 

first off i saw 2 hamsters fighting over the extra small silent spinner CAKED in poo. 

i was recommended a wooden hut for my hedgie, ( i already bought an igloo a few days ago )

there were kids tapping all over glass and employees right there not doing anything about it. 

idk some things just make me sad. the cats here happy to be pet though!
anyways i just wish the animals had more space and didnt have to share with so many other pets.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

It's so weird how different states petsmarts are different. Mine is pretty well upkept. They even keep their reptiles in good condition if not a little crowded. However, I still would never take advice from them. I have never been told advice that I found helpful. 

I'm sorry you had a bad experience. Pet stores especially the big ones should definitely stick to selling supplies and food.


----------



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

i just felt bad, the chinchilla was in a tiny glass cage, so was the guinea pig. there were like 7 hamsters in one cage with one wheel. poor babies had their backs bending to run and the males, well, male parts, were rubbing as he ran. it was a silent spinner too


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh jeeze. That is sad. Both the guinea pigs and chinchillas at my store have almost as much room as my hedgehogs do. 

I'm not a rodent expert... Are silent spinners bad for rodents?


----------



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

i mean, they have the split, im sure things can get stuck there even if its not a hedgehog.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm not so sure about that. Rats, mice, hamsters and gerbils have all used mesh wheels with little problem. I know that they difference is that rodents feet are more flexible and hedgehogs are less. Silent spinners aren't horrible wheels just not made for hedgehogs. Of course like I said I am not a rodent expert.


----------



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

eh i mean i guess they cant be bad if they are still around. i guessed i just assumed that they could get caught


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

These franchise stores are so strange. Our PetSmart is actually the ~good~ pet store in town. The other one, an independent, is hard for me even to go into, because they have three hedgies in a tiny aquarium with bedding in their food and no wheel. I had to tell the employee there how to tell a hedgie's gender, because she didn't know >.>

But the PetSmart is clean, well-kept, and friendly -- at least, ours is.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

True, Senator. Except for the betta fish. The betta fish always look wretched. I had to stop trying to bring them home though because they kept dying. After 3, I was done.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The betta fish are my weakness too.  I can usually keep myself away from trying to take the other animals home with reminders that they need proper enclosures, a good diet, expensive vet care, socializing time, and that my dad would kill me, but I already have most of what I need for bettas...and I HATE those stupid little cups with a burning fury. I'm hoping to get a healthy betta from a good breeder or something next year...or maybe I'll just keep an eye out on Craigslist for people trying to dump them.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

I used to keep tropical fish (now we just have goldfish), and those betta conditions in some of those stores are sad 

I've been in PetSmarts that were a lot worse than ours too. I guess every store is going to be different.


----------



## Hellolove227 (Aug 23, 2014)

the betas break my heart, my mom wants one but i keep trying to tell her its a bad idea, they are barely swimming in the cups


----------



## lcoopman (Sep 8, 2014)

Most of the animals get sold at peace within a week or two, the cages are mostly temporary.


----------

